# Mustard binder



## sdkid (Jun 18, 2019)

Doing some pulled pork. Will the flavored mustard make a noticeable difference in the cook? Thinking about using a spicy brown mustard.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 18, 2019)

Nope.... 

Just what I do, I score the fat cap, two reasons, so the seasoning/rub can get to the meat and so no one person gets all that delicious ambrosia. I Rub with all my spices except the raw sugar the day before wrap in saran wrap overnight (or a day or two even), so it permeates the meat. Believe me you'll know its peremated when you open the reefer door...LOL It smells so good!

Then just before I put it in the smoker, I will rub it with raw sugar, lightly. This will then liquify I find it holds the moisture in better. But be warned its best done this way only if you are low and slow. Trying to smoke it hot will cause the sugar to burn vice caramelize.

The only thing you need to make a delicious butt is patience.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 18, 2019)

sdkid said:


> Doing some pulled pork. Will the flavored mustard make a noticeable difference in the cook? Thinking about using a spicy brown mustard.



Not at all.  You won't even taste the mustard.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 18, 2019)

No real noticeable difference in taste.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 18, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Not at all.  You won't even taste the mustard.


This!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 18, 2019)

If you want a mustard flavor, use a mustard based BBQ sauce.

Ya want mustard BBQ sauce recipes?
Here ya go, the unofficial SMF.com Recipe Collection, just go to the Sauce section.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smf-recipe-collection-late-2018.287288/


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 18, 2019)

Many folks say mustard leaves no flavor.  I disagree with that.  It adds some flavor although it is minimal.  Almost to little to be detected.  I have found that using a Dijon mustard leaves more flavor than yellow mustard.  Also, even if I can't taste it, it is still there and I tell you that when it comes to beef, I like brisket that was slathered in mustard more than one that has not even if I can't say hey, that tastes like mustard!  My $0.02....


----------



## PoukieBear (Jun 18, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Many folks say mustard leaves no flavor.  I disagree with that.  It adds some flavor although it is minimal.  Almost to little to be detected.  I have found that using a Dijon mustard leaves more flavor than yellow mustard.  Also, even if I can't taste it, it is still there and I tell you that when it comes to beef, I like brisket that was slathered in mustard more than one that has not even if I can't say hey, that tastes like mustard!  My $0.02....



I agree with this.  I used a really thick Dijon mustard on my butt, and I could taste it.  Which was still delicious, so no worries!  It's going to taste amazing either way.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 18, 2019)

Thank you all.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2019)

I personally have never noticed any mustard flavor from Yellow Mustard.
I never tried any other Mustards.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 18, 2019)

I've tried honey mustard and it left no flavour difference, but it did make an amazing bark.

Otherwise I've only used yellow mustard and I personally stopped doing even that. I just coat a few hours in advance to let the rub set.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 20, 2019)

Occasionally, I'll marinate a pork loin in a mixture of molasses and a really coarse stone ground brown  mustard. 
It is out of this world.
The mustard actually compliments the tatse of the final product.


----------

